# Dextrose or Maltodextrin PWO



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

*Dextrose vs Maltodextrin PWO*​
Maltodextrin 1137.93%Dextrose1862.07%


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Hi,

I've been using whey post workout for the last couple of months and after joining this forum, I've found that most add a simple carb PWO with their shake.

After a bit more reading, I can understand the benefits of doing this, but was wondering which type is the most used by everyone?


----------



## mwarnham88 (Jul 24, 2009)

I prefer maltodextrin, dextrose is far too sweet for me


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply mate.

What type do you use?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive always used maltodextrin from myprotein.co.uk

about 2.5 scoops so approx. 90-100g pwo


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

both do the same job, go with the cheapest, dextrose.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Dom.

Clubber, I've read that Dextrose is more prone to turn into fat?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

there was something up about this a week or so ago with pro's & Cons for each. Ill see if i can dig it out.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The difference is probably marginal in reality - go on personal preference or price, get it down ya neck, and concentrate on the bigger picture 

Maltodextrin here - cheap, no unbearable sweetness - does me.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

use maltho .. no bloat no taste and cheap


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> there was something up about this a week or so ago with pro's & Cons for each. Ill see if i can dig it out.


Cheers Mike, would be good to see this.

Looks like the pref is Maltodextrin so far..


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

C&P from here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/carbohydrates/95389-maltodextrin-dextrose.html

Which just happend to be on the fist page of the Carbs section of the board funny that :whistling:



> Ok, here are the differences between dextrose and malto and why they work together -
> 
> *Dextrose*
> 
> ...


Thanks DTLV


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Dextrose for me, i like it sweet

Have used vitargo which has no bloat or taste. Good stuff too expensive though


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Dextrose for me, i like it sweet

Have used vitargo which has no bloat or taste. Good stuff too expensive though


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> Personally don't believe either is necessary any more. That's why I have a massive tub full of both sitting i my kitchen unused lol.


I don't know about necessary or not, but I think the amounts most folks use - 100g and upwards - is way way over the top.

I use around 35g.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Thanks Dom.
> 
> Clubber, I've read that Dextrose is more prone to turn into fat?


depends on how much you use really, and how often

both have extremely High-GI ratings, dextrose ever so slightly higher, hardly worth mentioning, so both can easily be stored or turned into bodyfat if not used correctly. PWO is fine, but its High-GI carbs like these that can be found in cheap weight gainers, to which id be more concerned about adding bodyfat through consumption.

only real difference is price, and dextrose is much sweeter.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ive always used maltodextrin from myprotein.co.uk
> 
> about 2.5 scoops so approx. 90-100g pwo


I use dextrose but nowhere near that quantity. Maybe 10-15 grams. Am I missing a trick?


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

didnt vote, the best thing you can do is combine them in a 1:1 ratio


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does waxy maise starch do the same job?


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

ste08 said:


> Does waxy maise starch do the same job?


no, waxy maize is crap.. dont waste your money

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/waxy_maize_starch_myth.htm


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

iForce Dave said:


> no, waxy maize is crap.. dont waste your money
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/waxy_maize_starch_myth.htm


 very interesting read so iv been drinking that disgusting stuff pwo for nothing when id have been better eating a couple of slices of white bread !!.im just gona buy dextrose and malt and mix them in future


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think you need to worry about PWO carbs either and I've seen plenty of data supporting small amounts of carbs pre and during and then waiting around an hour PWO before eating a solid meal.

Personally I eat a meal with some carbs around 60-90 mins pre and take amino acids with around 15g-20g of a carb blend during and wait around an hour post before getting in a solid meal.

This does all depend on your goals of course and I'd use the above if lean mass gains are your priority. However if you're simply interested only in strength gains and putting on weight then it's a convenient way to add in your calories.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Im with dna on this. No need for loadsa sugar pwo unless its just another way to add more food in and even then i would use oats/buckwheat flour etc.

For me i have my meal before hand containing carbs whenever this is then i have a shake consisting of 15g dex so around 15g carbs in with bcaa. i sip this on the way to the gym then while im training. hit a isolate shake pwo then a solid meal around 40 mins later


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Another vote for Maltodextrin. Dextrose is toooooo sweet and give me acid reflux.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, thread bumped after over a year 

A 50/50 blend of dex and malto for me.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dextrose for me and the sweetness don't bother me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

not alot of difference between the 2.

a banana or some lucozade for me!


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

23g of Vitargo here post workout


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I usually use 50 grams of Malto and 25grams of Dex in my PWO shake along with the protein, amino's and creatine


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

them post workout carbs in the 30 min anabolic window are so important ... choose wisely bro


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently a bowl of frosted shreddies for me, all depends what is half price when I go to Tesco!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't think it makes any difference, they both do the same thing so whatever is cheaper.

Same as protein, I've tried all sorts over the years and notice no difference apart from cost and taste. The only one I did feel helped a little and I mean a little was cyclone but at about £30kg no thanks and it tastes like shvt


----------

